# كيفية صناعة أقراص الكلور لفلترة المسابح



## marko111 (8 مايو 2009)

الأخوة المهندسون الأعزاء أرجو منكم افادتي بكيفية تركيب و صناعة أقراص الكلور الخاصة بفلترة المسابح مع تركيبتها الكيماوية للضرورة القصوى 
لكم مني جزيل الشكر


----------



## نبيل عواد الغباري (9 مايو 2009)

السلام عليكم
اقراص الكلور تصنع عادة من مادة هيبوكلورايت الكالسيوم على شكل اقراص او حبيبات ويمكن استخدام هيبوكلورايت الصوديوم 
والسلام عليكم


----------



## عدنان1 (7 يناير 2010)

أريد الشرح المفصل وأسامي المواد وطريقة التحضير و المقادير لكل منها لأقراص الكلورالاخاص بفلترة المسابح


----------

